# Paradise duck mounts



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Alright guys. I got back from New Zealand last month. I simply cannot wait to see my Paradise ducks mounted.

I can't seem to find ANY pics of Paradise ducks mounted on the web. Does anyone have pics of Paradise ducks that they've harvested and mounted? Thanks.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Here you go...


----------

